# Anyone with misdiagnosed blighted ovum?



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Hello all,

I had a vaginal u/s Tuesday of last week. Showed empty sac with yolk sac at 7w4d. I *might* have a retroverted uterus (one doc mentioned it once in passing, but no one else had ever mentioned it), which I think could skew the results.

However, the same day of the u/s my progesterone was 7.4. Does progesterone fluctuate? I read somewhere that serum levels can fluctuate at different times of the day. I've also read the one serum prog. level is not reliable for anything. The doc has not returned my calls, I had to call the lab to get the prog. # I am supposed to have a repeat u/s tomorrow, which would put me at 8w4d.

Anyone with a tilted uterus experience this and have a successful pregnancy? Or should assume that this is in fact a miscarriage? I had some pretty good symptoms at the beginning, which now have faded. But I remember that happening when I was pg with DD. I also had some brown staining after the u/s, which I think was due to the u/s. And I had pink/red staining once after a bowel movement. I just don't know what to think, and the doc doesn't return my calls.

thanks,
Judi


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm sorry you're going through this.







s

Do you know what your beta HCG levels are? At this stage they should be doubling every 48 to 72 hours. If they are not rising or are rising slowly, then that combined with the ultrasound results is pretty conclusive that the pregnancy is not viable.

But I would definitely switch care providers. It is absolutely unforgivable that he would not return your calls!


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Thanks for the reply, Beth. I'm in Costa Rica, and sadly this doc came recommended by a Canadian midwife here, and by the US Embassy (listed by them anyway, not recommended because they can't). His from the US, and not big on interventions in the birth process, so I thought he would be great. My husband is pretty livid about the lack of communication from the doc.

So, I don't know my hcg #s, only progesterone, and he didn't suggest that I go in for another beta 48 hrs. later. He is totally going on the u/s. He didn't even do a manual internal exam, nor did he ask any questions, like "do you have a retroverted uterus?"

Thanks for responding!
Judi


----------

